

Want fiber? Do more to get it--Google exec tells cities - rayiner
https://gigaom.com/2015/02/24/want-fiber-do-more-to-get-it-google-exec-tells-cities/

======
it_luddite
Everything seemed reasonable until he complained about the lack of access to
"telephone pole infrastructure".

I can't speak for all 50 states, but in Indiana the pole infrastructure is
actually the power utilities where anyone can request (and are mandated by the
state regulatory body to have equal access to all) permission and access to
attach to the poles. The process IS painful as the power utility has to
perform engineering studies regarding the attachments to their poles, for each
steenkin pole. The requestor pays for all such studies.

